# التصميم بالحاسوب ودوره في التصنيع والتحكم الديجتال



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

مقدمة:

في عمليات التصنيع التقليدية والتي كانت سائدة في الصناعة لسنوات عديدة مضت كانت الرسوم الهندسية تعد من قبل رسام ثم يقوم المهندس التقني بوضع خطة تشغيل (أو ما يعرف بالمسلك التقني). وقد كانت فعاليات التصميم منفصلة تماماً عن فعاليات التشغيل أو التصنيع في خطوتين كل على حده. هذا كان يؤدي إلى استهلاك وقت كبير ويتضمن تكراراً للجهود المبذولة من قبل العاملين في حقلي التصميم والتصنيع.لقد ارتبط نظام التصميم بالحاسوب بشكل كبير بتطور مفهوم الرسوم بالحاسوب ولكن مفهوم التصميم بالحاسوب يتجاوز الكثير من الرسوم الحاسوبية من حيث التحليل والنمذجة ومع ذلك فإن رسوميات الحاسوب التفاعلية(ICG:Interactive Computer Graphics) هي القاعدة التقنية الضرورية لنظام التصميم بالحاسوب.
إن أبرز المشاريع المهمة في مجال الرسومات بالحاسوب كان تطوير لغة تدعى الأدوات المبرمجة تلقائياً(APT:Automatically Programmed Tools) .
في معهد ماساتشوستس للتقنية في أواخر الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي، حيث كان هذا المشروع يهتم بتطوير طريقة سهلة لتعريف عناصر أساسية لبرمجة الأجزاء باستخدام الحاسوب.
يشير المصطلح (CAD/CAM) إلى التصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب والتصنيع بمساعدة الحاسوب على التوالي. 
وهي التقنية التي تعني استخدام الحواسيب لإنجاز وظائف محددة في التصميم والإنتاج وهذه التقنية تتحرك باتجاه التكامل الكبير للتصميم والتصنيع وهما الفعاليتان اللتان كثيراً ما تعاملان على انهما وظيفتان منفصلتان ومختلفتان في العملية الإنتاجية. 
ويمكن اعتبار (CAD/CAM) القاعدة التقنية للمصنع الذي يدار عبر الحاسوب أو ما يشار إليه اصطلاحا:
(Computer Integrated Factory)


هذا المقال منقول من جريده


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

التصنيع بالحاسوب:

يمكن تعريف التصنيع بالحاسوب على أنه استخدام نظم الحاسوب للتخطيط والإدارة والسيطرة على عمليات التصنيع من خلال التفاعل المباشر أو غير المباشر للحاسوب مع مواقع الإنتاج في المصنع وكما يتضح من التعريف فان تطبيقات التصنيع بالحاسوب يمكن أن تنحصر في مجموعتين
1- التحكم والمراقبة بالحاسوب: وهذا يشمل التطبيقات المباشرة التي يتم فيها ربط الحاسوب بشكل مباشر بالعمليات التصنيعية من أجل المراقبة والتحكم في العمليات.
2-تطبيقات دعم التصنيع: وهذه تشمل تطبيقات غير مباشرة يتم فيها استخدام الحاسوب لدعم عمليات الإنتاج في المصنع ولكن لا يوجد ربط مباشر بين الحاسوب والعمليات التصنيعية. والتمييز بين المجموعتين ضروري وأساسي لفهم مبدأ التصنيع بالحاسوب. والتحكم والمراقبة بالحاسوب يمكن أن يقسم إلى تطبيقات المراقبة وتطبيقات التحكم وتتضمن عملية المراقبة اتصال مباشر بالحاسوب مع العملية التصنيعية من أجل ملاحظة العملية والمعدات المتعلقة بها واستخلاص البيانات منها. 
الحاسوب هنا لا يستخدم للتحكم بالعملية مباشرة ولكن يتم التحكم بالعمليات بيد العامل المشغل والذي يتبع المعلومات التي يزوده بها الحاسوب.
عملية التحكم لا تكتفي بمراقبة العمليات فقط ولكن تتجاوزها إلى التحكم بالعمليات اعتماداً على المعلومات المستخلصة. 
والفرق بين المراقبة والتحكم يمكن توضيحه بالشكل (1) الذي يتبين من خلاله بأن تدفق البيانات بين الحاسوب والعملية في المراقبة هو في اتجاه واحد فقط من العملية إلى الحاسوب كما هو موضح بالشكل (1-أ). 
وفي التحكم تسمح معدات الحاسوب بتدفق البيانات في اتجاهين حيث تنتقل الإشارات من العملية إلى الحاسوب كما في عمليات المراقبة بالإضافة إلى أن الحاسوب يصدر أوامر على شكل إشارات مباشرة إلى العملية التصنيعية اعتماداً على لوغاريتم التحكم الموجود أصلاً في البرنامج وكما موضح في الشكل الآتي:
بالإضافة إلى التطبيقات التي تتضمن التفاعل المباشر للحاسوب من أجل المراقبة والتحكم في العمليات التصنيعية فإن التصنيع بالحاسوب يتضمن تطبيقات غير مباشرة يلعب فيها الحاسوب دوراً داعماً لعمليات التصنيع في المصنع. وفي هذه التطبيقات لا يرتبط الحاسوب بشكل مباشر مع عمليات التصنيع حيث يستخدم الحاسوب لوضع الخطط والجداول الزمنية، واستقراء المتوقع في المستقبل بإذن الله، والمعلومات التي يمكن استخدامها بشكل أكثر تأثيراً على خطط الإنتاج. وهناك أمثلة كثيرة لعمليات دعم التصنيع نذكر منها ما يلي:
1-برمجة مكائن التحكم الرقمي (NC) بالحاسوب حيث يتم إعداد برامج التحكم لكي نجعل حركة العدة مؤتمتة.
2-تخطيط العمليات المؤتمتة بالحاسوب حيث يقوم الحاسوب بإعداد قوائم لتسلسل العمليات المطلوبة لتصنيع منتج محدد.
3-تخمين الوقت القياسي اللازم لعمليات الإنتاج.
4-جدولة الإنتاج حيث يقوم الحاسوب بتحديد الجدول الزمني المناسب لتلبية متطلبات الإنتاج.
5-تخطيط المواد الخام حيث يلعب الحاسوب دوراً مهماً في وضع الخطط اللازمة لإعداد طلبيات المواد الخام وشراء المكونات والكميات اللازمة للحصول على الجدول الزمني للإنتاج.
6-السيطرة على الورش وفي هذا المجال يتم جمع البيانات من المصنع لتحديد مدى التقدم في مختلف ورش الإنتاج. في كل هذه الأمثلة وجود الإنسان ضروري جداً إما لإدخال البيانات لبرامج الحاسوب أو لتفسير مخرجات الحاسوب واستخدامها في الفعالية المناسبة.يوضح الشكل (2) العلاقة بين عمليات التصنيع والحاسوب وتوضح الخطوط المتقطعة أن الإتصال غير مباشر وأن وجود الإنسان ضروري جداً لاستكمال الفعاليات


----------



## الاخطبوط (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يااااا خوي


----------



## مهاجر (16 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير
أخي محمد ما قصرت وأعانك الله
شرح وافي وننتظر تكملة هذا الجهد 

ملاحظة: الموضوع يشر إلى الرسومات والتي لم نرها، عسى الله أن يعينك في تحميلها لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 أبريل 2006)

السلامعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

كيف حالك يا اخى 
جزاك الله كل خير اعلم و إن شاء الله ساحاول وضعها


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكنار PLC (20 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير ارجو ارسال برنامج cad cam علىاميلي ومشكور يالغالي


----------



## yousif (21 أبريل 2006)

الاخ المشرف eng_mohamed_ismail 
السلام عليكم
واعتقد ان ما كان تقصدة هو ايظا برامج ادارة وتخطيط المشاريع وبرامج التصاميم المعروفة والشهيرة كبرناج الاستاد برو ..ولكن يبقى ان نرجع الى حساباتنا اليدوية لمعرفة المؤشرات الاولية لعمليات التصاميم مستخدمين اساليب التحليل التي درسانها فضلا على خبرتنا بالعمل والتي هي الشيئ الذي لا يمكن حصرة بقدرة الحواسيب.
واتمنى انلا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم
والحمد للة رب العالمين
مع كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا المشاركات القيمة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
طبعاً يا اخى هذا مااقصدة وعنوان الموضوع
التصميم بالحاسوب ودوره في التصنيع والتحكم الديجتال 
وهذا التصميم يضم كل البرامج المساعده فى الانتاج والتصميم و فى المشاريع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امير محمد نجيب (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ابحث عن نسخه edgecam or cadcam والتعرف على اسلوب البرمجه بها ارجو المساعده وارساله على ايميلى manwise44على ياهو دوت كوم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------

